# assembling high elf prince on griffon onto base



## regen (Dec 23, 2010)

I'll just come out and say it: I'm a noob!
I bought the blood island package and I've just finished painting the high elf prince on griffon. But now I'm wondering how I'm going to place the figure on to its base? The griffon has a hole for a little 'column' which was included in the set, but I can't find a hole on any of the bases included. 

Should I just clue it on to a random base? Or am I completely missing something obvious here?


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Unfortunately on one of the larger bases you have to make a whole yourself. On the bottom of the bases you will see small circles, all you have to do is extend one of those circles up through the top of the base. You have to be careful not to make the hole to big though otherwise your prince will be wobbly.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

little tip for you.
take the big square base with the circles underneath and turn it upside down, decide which circle you going to place the clear plastic stand in and push the rod in to the up turned base (so you doing it back wards) thenpull the clear rod back out and turn the base the right way up, the pressure will hopefully have caused a white stress mark in the black plastic, now simply use your craft knife to "drill" a hole were the stress mark is, just push the blade in to the plastic and spin it, the blade will carve out a hole, keep checking the size with your clear plastic rod, once you have removed enough material from the black square base to snugly fit the clear rod, you can either leave it or glue it in place.


----------

